# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Dual Boot vs. Virtual Machine

## SnowyCat

Hey guys, I want to start using Linux Mint as my main OS but still need Windows 7 for certain programs. I was thinking about doing a dual-boot, because my laptop (currently running Windows 7) is already pretty tight on memory and I don't want to put any more strain on it than I need to, but I don't know how far virtual machines have come in the past few years and if I have reason to worry. 

Also, how cautious do I have to be when setting up a dual boot? How high is the risk, if any, that I can wreck my computer or loose data?

If you could point me in the right direction and give me some tips regarding this topic, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## Marvo

For a dual boot system, you will want to install Windows 7 first, and then Linux on top of that. If you do it the other way around, you will have to manually restore the bootloader to grub, since Windows' overwrites the grub bootloader, and keeps no mention of Linux.
Assuming you only have one harddrive in your PC, you will have to format the entire thing (everything is erased) and divide into two (or more) partitions, one for Windows and one for Linux. Since you are mainly using Linux, that partition should probably have the most space.

Without knowledge of your computer's specifications, or what you need the respective operating systems for, it's hard to say which method will be the best solution. If you want to go for a virtual machine solution, the system being virtualised will not be ideal for any resource intensive processes, such as video games or audio/video/picture editing.

Personally, I would never use a dual boot system on my PC, as rebooting just to get a different OS is quite a hassle. Most of the time, any software that runs on Linux, also has an equivalent on Windows. It becomes quite novel really.

So let's say you use Linux for browsing the internet, chatting, writing papers, making presentations, whatever, and you really only need Windows for very specific software, that's when you want a virtual machine.

That said, having a dual boot system can still be more convenient, because the only downsides are slightly longer boot times (a few seconds maybe) and harddrive space.

Finally, you can't break your computer by setting up a dual boot system. You are only fiddling around with what's on the harddrive. You are as likely to wreck your computer when setting this stuff up, as when you load up Google

----------


## SnowyCat

Thanks for the quick response! I think I'll take your advice and install Linux and use a virtual machine for Windows 7.

Can't believe I didn't think of that  ::roll::

----------


## DreiHundert

> Finally, you can't break your computer by setting up a dual boot system. You are only fiddling around with what's on the harddrive. You are as likely to wreck your computer when setting this stuff up, as when you load up Google



This sentence could mislead a novice. Even though partitioning doesnt risk physical damage, if done incorrectly it can ruin the existing OS and result in loss of data.

----------


## Marvo

> This sentence could mislead a novice. Even though partitioning doesnt risk physical damage, if done incorrectly it can ruin the existing OS and result in loss of data.



True, I thought this was clear from what I wrote.

----------


## jimbo12

I don't understand why you want live mint linux as the primary while windows 7 as secondary OS. A better option would be keeping your windows 7 and installing the other OS on a VM.... you can read the reasons here:
Dual booting or Virtual Machine the better? - KnoTrick.com 
Oracle VM VirtualBox works best for me....

----------

